# Now I have to!



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

I just got a call from the doctor. The test results were back. 
I had been feeling icky: Light-headed, short of breath, weak legs and arms, shaking hands. Aparently I'm hyperglycemic. After I eat my sugar goes up and I feel sick. 
This all started about a month ago. We are SO broke that I started eating our storage food. Rice, noodles, mashed potatoes, oatmeal.

Doc told me that I need to go back on adkins and stay on it. I felt great when I was on Adkins. Now I just have to borrow the money to buy meat. :help: I hate asking for help! Time to visit Mom.  

I read on webmd that Hyperglycemia was the precursor to diabetes.  
At least now I really have the motivation to get those pounds OFF!


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

I forgot to add, Of course this happens when I'm having a massive Fibromyalgia relapse and I can hardly walk much less exercise. :doh:


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Too many carbs will throw me into fibromyalgia relapse.
But, then -- so does too much beef  

Lots of veggies and chicken and fish are best for me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2006)

Google 'low GI foods". 

I get a huge spike and a crash if I eat sugar too. I feel better on Atkins, but do not feel that it is a long term solution to a balanced diet. You can save a lot of money if you eat 1-2 servings of oatmeal a day. You will also lose weight if your need to. Remember that its what you put on oatmeal that will cause your blood sugar to shoot up.


----------



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

If you eat the slow carbs they shouldn't make your blood sugar spike. My DH has diabetes (Type I for 25 years now).

As someone else suggested look up foods that have a low glycemic index number.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

I went on strict adkins the day after I went to the Dr. and now I feel GREAT! It took about 24 hrs to go from feeling awful to good. Of course an all meat diet isn't good for you but I'm starting to work in more cheeze and vegetables now. Eventually when I loose all the weight I need to I can eat a more well rounded diet. (still no sugar!) I already lost 5 pounds. About 60 lbs to go.  Oh, and even my Fibromyalgia is MUCH better. :banana02:


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

UPDATE: Happy news. I went back to the dr and my blood sugar was normal.  I have also lost 13 pounds. :dance: 

I had a close call the other day too. My sister needed help with her holiday cooking. (small kids & works) I went to her house and baked 3 different recipes for cookies. Somehow I managed to get through the evening without taking one bite. Almost licked the spoon by instinct but caught myself. That was a close one!!!

Christmas was what ruined my diet last year. Aint happening again this year!!!! :nono:


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

wow. you really are sticking to it. way to go. just remember to reward yourself in a non-food way from time to time, and let yourself have a SMALL COOKIE or ONE BITE now and then-no food should be forbidden (unless you are allergic to it) because then temptations are harder to escape.


----------

